# Adding doeling to herd?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have recently found a beautiful Nigerian doeling that is for sale nearby.. Someone else is also interested in her, so I may not be getting her. I guess we'll just have to see.. Anyway, I wasn't really looking to add another girl to my herd, but... I think I'm falling for her She has amazing genetics... Her dam makes makes about 3 quarts of milk a day, has earned her star, and the kids grand dam won AGS National Champion Senior doe and Best Udder in 2007. Her sire seems to have some pretty great genetics too. She is not related to any of my goats, which would be nice.. The doeling has Rosasharn, Goodwood, Poppy Patch and Twincreek lines.The owner of the kid is willing to sell her to me for $325. Is this a reasonable price for her? Am I crazy for thinking of getting her?!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

That sounds like a very decent price to me. I'd definitely get her if I had the chance!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, Goat Lover 98. I knew I wasn't (that) goat crazy! I sure hope that I get her, but I'm not sure if it'll happen or not... Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would say so too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

As an update- My friend actually ended up getting the little doeling I wanted. I was very happy for her, but was also disappointed. I just told myself to let it go, and I did.. A few months later, I got a call from the breeder telling me that the sale of the little doelings sister had fallen through! So, you guessed it, I got her! It all worked out quite well in the end, if I do say so myself..


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats ....

things always work out


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great!! And yes, that is a super price.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

And the picture is where? I thought people new the rules around here. If you get a new baby/adult you HAVE to post pictures. lol I will try to wait patiently. =)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Momma2Many- Ha ha! Will post a few pics of my darling Willow really soon! I just have to wrangle someone up in this household who will be willing to: A- Hold the goat. Or B- Take the picture. I have a feeling that B will be the preference around here Pics coming, I promise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :thumb:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Pics and Pedigree*

Thanks everyone! I feel pretty lucky to have Willow Anyway, here are the photos ya'll have been dying to see I took the pics myself (so she isn't "set up" or anything). Just some natural poses from her for now.. I hope you enjoy!

Oh, and just to brag a little bit, here is some info on Willow's pedigree, if anyone would care to see...

Dam: ARGCH Sandy Hollow HB Gum Drop 3*D 2*M
Dam's Sire: Rosasharn's UR Honey Biscuit *S
Dam's Dam: Twincreeks WB Frosted Maisie 2*D 1*M

Sire: Camanna MD Ferdinand
Sire's Sire: Poppy Patch WL Moondoggie
Sire's Dam: Camanna WR Moonlight Serenity

Thanks for ready through this long post...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks you guys! I think Willow's pretty great myself And I can't wait to see how she turns out..


----------

